# how many times you should feed your betta?



## lulupie (Dec 12, 2011)

Im not sure whats the best should I feed my betta twice a week or once a week? my friend said once a week. and how many pellets? what do you guys think?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

A betta should be fed every day, twice a day. Usually feeding 2-3 pellets per meal. One in the morning, one in the evening. It's better for their digestive system.

Some people skip one day a week say every Monday, so their systems can have a chance to clear out.

Please don't feed your betta once a week.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Um...well it's recommended that you feed your betta twice a day! I can't imagine how grumpy my boys would be if they didn't get their two meals! How much you feed depends on the food. What are you feeding?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have Hikari or Omega One I would recommend about 4-6 pellets a day and skip a day. Make sure you feed in two different feedings!


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

good info thanks


----------



## lulupie (Dec 12, 2011)

Badjer said:


> Um...well it's recommended that you feed your betta twice a day! I can't imagine how grumpy my boys would be if they didn't get their two meals! How much you feed depends on the food. What are you feeding?


I feed him the wardley betta food alimento. you thin i should feed him everyday?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

eyeball a day max
eyeball every three days minimum female


someplace in there is where your fish will be happy

If you watch the food's fiber content you can usually improve the betta's happiness and lifespan by keeping fiber to the minimum. I'm using a food now with less than 4% fiber and all my fish are very very happy.


----------

